# Can i make or find KN4 ?



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I think its worth a shot, I just got a spoiler 5 months ago and i want to paint it myself I have the paint code kn4 which is the pearl silver used on my 99 sentra GXE Limited. what paint brand has a paint for me in a can. If you have a silver sentra, and have spray painted it for any reason please let me in on the secret, even if i had to order it i would try, I think i can mount it myself. but the paint match is important to me. Nissan will do it for 140, and other places have quoted that up to 200, which includes the mounting. what should i do, i want to save some money.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

painting it with a can is gonna end up looking like shit, the paint never flows right from a can. samo will probably comment on this as he seems to have extensive knowledge on painting, but shooting it from a gun would be your best bet


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Not necessarily....I have a friend who painted his bumper from a paint can and I didn't know until he told me.  You just gotta be careful with it. Also, your car is still young, but sometimes your car's paint might fade, so the color might not be exact...but you shouldn't have much problem with that.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would use Deltron or Centari to paint it.Go to your local paint and body supply shop to get it.It will just look right then, since spraypaint isn't good on exterior body panels.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

I have heard of people using the paint in a spray bomb kit. Check your local automotive paint supply store and ask for your color code in a spray bomb and try that. More then likely they'll be able to hook u up. Also your paint might be a tri color and u might want to use a good brand like ppg or dupont products.


----------



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

*kn4 in spray can*

Go to paintworldinc.com and you can get a 12 oz. can of nissan kn4 for 18 bucks.


----------

